# How long after cutting down a tree for wood.



## mikechenry1 (Jun 4, 2017)

We have alot of mesquites that are gonna get cut down. How long after we cut them down would the wood be ready for smoking?


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 4, 2017)

I like my wood dry for smoking. 

Drying time depends on a few things.

- The earlier and smaller you split the wood, the faster the drying

- If you dry it under a shelter or in a garage/shed it will dry faster

- If you don't split it and dry it outside it will take 2 years or more

The best way to tell if it is dry is to start a test fire with Charcoal, (in an open fire pit) and lay your wood onto the hot coals, if after 15 minutes you hear it sizzling or see bubbles coming from the wood, it is not dry.  In wide open, good dry wood burns clean and fast with light smoke.  Wet wood or not completely dry will burn slow and with a white or cloudy smoke.

​Good Luck!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## dward51 (Jun 4, 2017)

I know you were talking about mesquite, but if you ever get some fresh cut hickory, a lot of pit masters will say the flavor from green hickory is better than dry. But either way, free wood is great and I would save as much as you can!


----------

